# Wireless-activated Receptacle



## chris.b (Jan 28, 2013)

http://www.smarthome.com/2473SWH/Ou...ontrol-On-Off-Outlet-Non-Dimming-White/p.aspx

Will this work? All you want to do is remote it, right?


----------



## Voyager (Mar 4, 2010)

You may also want to look at Lutron PICO Wireless switches. They work well and may have receptacle controls also.


----------



## lothian (Feb 8, 2013)

thanks for the link! i opened a chat with an INSTEON rep and explained my requirements. he suggested a specific wall switch and receptacle combination that seem like they'll do what i need them to.


----------



## chris.b (Jan 28, 2013)

You need to know if the switch and island receptacle are on the same circuit or leg. If not you may need a phase coupler.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Clap On.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is one thru smarthome.
Haven't tried it, but it works thru a smart phone

edit: never mind, I just saw what Chris.b posted.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

FWIW on the Insteons

"*If you are using LED lights that are very low wattage, you may notice that the LED's do not turn out completely when plugged into this device. In this case, you’ll need to add to the load with more LED's or higher wattage bulbs - generally higher than a 5 watt load.**While each outlet is operated independently, the combined Maximum Load is 15 Amps"

And 


"Just found out that this receptacle will Not work if it is intended to control something with a transformer, in fact it burned out the transformer. These receptacles are almost all only intended for use with an incandescent light."


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> FWIW on the Insteons
> 
> "*If you are using LED lights that are very low wattage, you may notice that the LED's do not turn out completely when plugged into this device. In this case, you&#146;ll need to add to the load with more LED's or higher wattage bulbs - generally higher than a 5 watt load.**While each outlet is operated independently, the combined Maximum Load is 15 Amps"
> 
> ...


I had a similar style remote plug in. It burned the LED out real quickly. :-(


----------

